#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Как защититься, помогите

## Андрейевгеньевич

проблема серьезная и непонятная сначала стали снится страшные сны потом давление прыгать просыпаюсь в холодном поту всяс семья ощущает давление в области сердца продолжается пол года некто помоч неможет прошу если есть мастера помогите защитится от этого воздействия !!!!

----------


## Аурум

> проблема серьезная и непонятная сначала стали снится страшные сны потом давление прыгать просыпаюсь в холодном поту всяс семья ощущает давление в области сердца продолжается пол года некто помоч неможет прошу если есть мастера помогите защитится от этого воздействия !!!!


Есть такой проверенный способ как пойти в поликлинику и взять талон на обследование. Или в частную клинику обратиться и провести общее обследование после консультации с терапевтом.

----------

Lion Miller (01.07.2014), Pema Sonam (01.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

Или погадать у ламы тибетского

----------


## Альбина

> Или погадать у ламы тибетского


Сначала к врачу.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.07.2014), Акхандха (09.08.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Сначала к врачу.


А я бы к ламе сначала. По всем признакам, духи вредят там

----------

Акхандха (09.08.2014), Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> А я бы к ламе сначала. По всем признакам, духи вредят там


Тогда сначала к тому, кто ближе :Smilie:  Многие духи медикаментов боятся .

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда сначала к тому, кто ближе Многие духи медикаментов боятся .


Нет, в том-то всё и дело. Есть куча людей, которым в таких случаях медикаменты не помогают. И даже врачи ничего определить не могут.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Фотография есть?

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Фотография есть?


Не нужна фотография. Я могу только намекнуть, что у меня есть недели две, чтобы попробовать помочь. В личку. Потом уеду на какое-то время.

----------


## Паня

> Не нужна фотография. Я могу только намекнуть, что у меня есть недели две, чтобы попробовать помочь. В личку. Потом уеду на какое-то время.


Живьем брать демонов будете?

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Буль (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Живьем брать демонов будете?


Возьму, если что. Не впервой)

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

Надо понимать одну вещь: демоны-духи -- тоже живые существа. Иногда они болеют, иногда злятся. И совершенно нормально восстановить их расположение, есть же методы.

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Надо понимать одну вещь: демоны-духи -- тоже живые существа. Иногда они болеют, иногда злятся. И совершенно нормально восстановить их расположение, есть же методы.


А так вообще демоны -добрые существа)) Когда болеют -жалко их конечно , в больницу не ляжешь ведь и таблетку не сьешь.Я кстати на полном серьезе . Нико -вам респект,если вы их лечите.

----------

Neroli (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В Сатти сутте (пример с копьём) сказано, что любое нечеловеческое существо, которое пожелало бы завладеть умом  монаха, развивающего благие качества и доброжелательность (метта бхавана), столкнулось бы лишь с досадой и неприятностями.

***
А вот ответ Беру Кхъенце Ринпоче на вопрос о демонах:

"Миларепа сказал, что нет другого демона, кроме нашего собственного ума и что единственный способ их подчинить — это преодолеть наши собственные негативные стремления. Существуют, тем не менее, неблагоприятные сущности, которых называют "демонами" и определяют их различные виды.

Это могут быть и индивидуальные сущности, блуждающие или привязанные к определенному месту. В таком случае, они заряжают это место чрезвычайно негативными влияниями, повергающими людей в болезнь, вызывая галлюцинации или внушая импульсы для совершения вредящих поступков.

Это могут быть и сущности, заключенные в жалкое темное существование вследствие мощного захвата эмоциями их ума и очень сильной эгоцентричности. В силу интенсивной привязанности, очень большой ненависти, жадности, ревности и т.п. эти существа стали невольниками состояния, позволяющего им иметь отношения с человеческим миром и оказывать в некоторых ситуациях влияние на людей, более или менее негативное по своим последствиям.

Есть так называемые "фантомы", перенявшие облик и некоторые свойства умершего человека, которые, однако, не имеют ничего общего с ментальным телом покойного. Они приносят много беспокойства живым своими появлениями, мешая им спать, вызывая нарушения равновесия, ведущие к психосоматическим заболеваниям. Даже не имея реальной субстанции, эти сущности могут вызывать волнение у людей.

Еще один вид "демонов" — это существа — пленники Бардо Становления. Имея психическое тело, они блуждают в промежуточных состояниях без возможности освободиться. Некоторые из них заканчивают тем, что рождаются в виде голодных духов, другие продолжают блуждать в Бардо и могут стать опасными вследствие чувства постоянного неудовлетворения. Все эти сущности или "демоны" в действительности — несчастные мученики и поэтому склонны к недоброжелательным и вредоносным действиям по отношению к другим.

Как говорил об этом Миларепа, — наилучший способ победить демонов это очистить свой собственный ум. Для этого существуют некоторые ритуалы очищения, устраняющие или успокаивающие эти сущности. Помощь, оказываемая им, может облегчить их страдание, состояние глубокого неудовлетворения, сделать их более счастливыми и освободить из положения невольников. Уменьшив таким образом их недоброжелательные тенденции,можно освободить людей от их негативных влияний. К примеру, в момент подношения этим сущностям пищи и питья, предназначенных для того, чтобы успокоить пожирающий их голод, эти подношения адресуют также прета — голодным духам. Подношениями могут быть смесь зерен, сахар, можно также жечь муку, посвящая им, так как впитывая запах они, таким образом, насыщаются и утоляют жажду.

Все эти практики позволяют усмирить эти сущности, облегчив их голод, жажду, уменьшив их агрессивность. Тем самым можно освободить их из состояния, в котором они оказались, или, по крайней мере, успокоить их желание вредить другим."

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

> проблема серьезная и непонятная сначала стали снится страшные сны потом давление прыгать просыпаюсь в холодном поту...


Если постоянно снятся страшные сны, ваше сознание в чём-то важном  заблуждается и бессознательное таким образом выражает своё отношение к происходящему с вами. Попробуйте обратиться к специалистам в толковании сновидений.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Если постоянно снятся страшные сны, ваше сознание в чём-то важном  заблуждается и бессознательное таким образом выражает своё отношение к происходящему с вами. Попробуйте обратиться к специалистам в толковании сновидений.


 А ВЫ случайно не знаете-почему в снах люди летают? и почему когда летаешь -чувствуешь телом- как это делать на уровне физического ощущения. (как будто ты всю жизнь это умел). Испытывать ужас или радость -это понятно , бессознательное разгуливает)) , а чувство опоры в воздухе- это что - бессознательное летает?))

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А ВЫ случайно не знаете-почему в снах люди летают?


Поскольку сновидения всегда что-то компенсируют, когда во сне человек летает, можно предположить, что его жизненная ситуация не так мрачна, как ему может казаться, и бессознательное как бы говорит: всё не так плохо.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Поскольку сновидения всегда что-то компенсируют, когда во сне человек летает, можно предположить, что его жизненная ситуация не так мрачна, как ему может казаться, и бессознательное как бы говорит: всё не так плохо.


Может это попытка выйти за рамки того, в чем мы абсолютно уверены (я не умею летать ,например), когда бессознательное в состоянии -"не так все и плохо".  Очень удивляет, что в снах обычно  не чувствуешь своего тела - (на уровне эмоций только),а когда летаешь -очень хорошо его чувствуешь.

----------


## Aion

Да, выйти за рамки и посмотреть на ситуацию сверху.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, выйти за рамки и посмотреть на ситуацию сверху.


Понятно . То есть уверенно (крепко ) стоя на земле- ее не увидишь? Может быть.

----------


## Aion

> То есть уверенно (крепко ) стоя на земле- ее не увидишь? Может быть.


Типа того.




> Убеждение - это тюрьма. При нём не видишь достаточно далеко вокруг, не видишь под собой, а чтобы осмелиться говорить о ценностях и неценностях, нужно оставить под собой, за собой пятьсот убеждений. Свобода от всякого рода убеждений - это сила, это способность смотреть свободно...
> 
> *Фридрих Ницше*

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Типа того.


Вот и получается -что с одним убеждением "я умею летать" -я наяву в этой жизни никогда не расстанусь . А в снах бессознательное работает за меня))

----------


## Аурум

Ух, как тему развили!
Топикстартер, так что там на счёт сходить к врачу?

----------


## Альбина

> Типа того.


Хочу сказать, что от определенных убеждений мы никогда не сможем избавиться . Как не пытайся . . Так как привязаны к ним "руками и ногами".Они как бы наша суть.

----------


## Альбина

> Ух, как тему развили!
> Топикстартер, так что там на счёт сходить к врачу?


Уже может пошел?

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Уже может пошел?


Надеюсь на это!

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Хочу сказать, что от определенных убеждений мы никогда не сможем избавиться. Как не пытайся . . Так как привязаны к ним "руками и ногами".Они как бы наша суть.


Пустота всех разубедит.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Пустота всех разубедит.


Ударом палкой по голове.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Пустота всех разубедит.


Это точно . какая-то ересь в голову пришла "И уносят меня и уносят меня в звенящую снежную даль . Три белых коня, эх три белых коня- дхармакая, самбхогакая, и нирманакайя" :Facepalm:   Это видно пустота навеяла)).

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

> И уносят меня и уносят меня в звенящую снежную даль . Три белых коня, эх три белых коня- дхармакая, самбхогакая, и нирманакайя"


По-моему, "союзник, тональ и нагваль" как-то лучше рифмуется... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А шапочка из фольги не помогает?

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Yeshe

> проблема серьезная и непонятная сначала стали снится страшные сны потом давление прыгать просыпаюсь в холодном поту всяс семья ощущает давление в области сердца продолжается пол года некто помоч неможет прошу если есть мастера помогите защитится от этого воздействия !!!!


То, что с вами происходит, очень похоже на банальные панические атаки. Лечится снижением нагрузок умственных и эмоциональных и хорошим отдыхом плюс визит к специалисту и немного успокоительных. Демоны скорее всего ни при чем.  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (01.07.2014), Буль (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> По-моему, "союзник, тональ и нагваль" как-то лучше рифмуется...


Рифмуется  просто отлично, осталось узнать кто они такие? Это не из Кастанеды ли? (память девичья- читала лет 15 назад.)

----------


## Aion

> Это не из Кастанеды ли?


Из. 




> Дон Хуан продолжал:
> – Главное, чему надо учиться, – это находить щель между мирами и попадать в иной мир.


 :Cool:

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Из.


Пусть лучше бессознательное вон  ищет . Так и передайте Дону Хуану :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> проблема серьезная и непонятная сначала стали снится страшные сны потом давление прыгать просыпаюсь в холодном поту всяс семья ощущает давление в области сердца продолжается пол года некто помоч неможет прошу если есть мастера помогите защитится от этого воздействия !!!!


Если вся семья чувствует одинаковые симптомы, это, скорее, не заболевание, а реакция на какой-то внешний фактор. Читал, что современные   отделочные материалы могут вызывать даже заболевания, а не только ощущение дискомфорта. За крайние полгода в  вашем доме появились новые : мебель, ковры, обои, линолеум, еще что-то? Советую вызвать СЭС и проверить квартиру.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Пусть лучше бессознательное вон  ищет . Так и передайте Дону Хуану


Бессознательное лишь компенсирует установку сознания, так что, как говорится, на бога надейся...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Из. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Дон Хуан продолжал:
> – Главное, чему надо учиться, – это находить щель между мирами и попадать в иной мир.

----------

Aion (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Паня (02.07.2014), Сергей Хос (03.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Бессознательное лишь компенсирует установку сознания, так что, как говорится, на бога надейся...


Установка созаниния есть- полное доверие бессознательному :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А отвар ромашки или теплого молока с медом перед сном пить не пробовали?

Ну, или травяной успокоительный сбор или валерьяночки хлебнуть.....

----------


## Андрейевгеньевич

к врачу ходили аналезы все здали все хорошо вот подумал что чтото не так а как бы вы подумали уважаемый в такой ситуации

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вам же сказали. Садитесь и со своими демонами на ночь выпейте ромашки. С демонами надо дружить, их любить и делиться сладким.Может, форточку на ночь надо открывать? Или пробежаться за час перед сном?

А вообще-то Вам буддийский форум не поможет. А я бы в такой ситации подумала бы, что раз аналезы хорошие, то почему бы не спать спокойно? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> В
> 
> А вообще-то Вам буддийский форум не поможет. А я бы в такой ситации подумала бы, что раз аналезы хорошие, то почему бы не спать спокойно?


Это вы в вегетологическом центре никогда не были - и это хорошо . Там от панических атак по ночам все вскакивают, с уверенностью,что умирают. Анализы при этом превосходные.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это вы в вегетологическом центре никогда не были - и это хорошо . Там от панических атак по ночам все вскакивают, с уверенностью,что умирают. Анализы при этом превосходные.


Я много где была. Но лечить панические атаки он-лайн - это как-то неэффективно, что ли......

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Я много где была. Но лечить панические атаки он-лайн - это как-то неэффективно, что ли......


Тут вроде вся семья страдает . Вот что удивительно .

----------


## Буль

> к врачу ходили аналезы все здали все хорошо вот подумал что чтото не так а как бы вы подумали уважаемый в такой ситуации


Вам нужно срочно обратиться к врачу. Наберите с мобильного 112 далее 03. Вы вполне можете сказать что это вам посоветовали на буддийском форуме, Это не тайна. Врачи помогут снизить давление и вы сможете обратиться сюда на форум со своими снами. Буддийские ритуалы не отрицают помощь обычной медицины. Звоните 112 далее 03. Вместе мы победим!

----------

Паня (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> к врачу ходили аналезы все здали все хорошо вот подумал что чтото не так а как бы вы подумали уважаемый в такой ситуации


у врача был, в лес ходил, яд пил, к стене резист?

----------


## Айрат

Только я обратил внимание на род занятий ТС?
Традиция:
    махаяна 
Род занятий:
    тантра 
Доморощенным тантристам обычные врачи плохо помогают и настой ромашки тут, вряд ли, поможет. Обычно лечится прекращением самостоятельными занятиями "тантрой".

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> к врачу ходили аналезы все здали все хорошо вот подумал что чтото не так а как бы вы подумали уважаемый в такой ситуации


Сходите к психотерапевту.

----------

Aion (02.07.2014), Альбина (02.07.2014), Сергей Хос (03.07.2014)

----------


## Ванчен

Визит к врачам в таких случаях -глупости. Учитывая то, что вам всем нехорошо - вам явно вредят духи. Рекомендую обратиться к ламе-астрологу, выяснить причину, провести обряды устранения негативных воздействий со стороны духов, злых сил. И это никак нельзя оставлять на потом.

----------

Aion (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вам же сказали. Садитесь и со своими демонами на ночь выпейте ромашки. С демонами надо дружить, их любить и делиться сладким.Может, форточку на ночь надо открывать? Или пробежаться за час перед сном?
> 
> А вообще-то Вам буддийский форум не поможет. А я бы в такой ситации подумала бы, что раз аналезы хорошие, то почему бы не спать спокойно?


Не так всё просто, Пема. Я как пострадавшая говорю. Некоторые вещи лечатся только ритуалами, ничем больше, ни ромашками, ни пробежками. Например, гадала про энное количество человек, у которых болезнь обездвиживания. Лама сказал: "Рыбачили, что ли?" Я их спрашиваю, да, все рыбачили. И элементарно: вред от нагов. Но эти люди почему-то не послушались, и лечатся тут месяцами тибетскими лекарствами и иглоукалыванием, что им просто не помогает. Да.

----------

Андрейевгеньевич (02.07.2014)

----------


## Андрейевгеньевич

если вы буддист то наверное знаете уважаемый что чтобы заниматься тантрой или спецефической йогой нужно посвещение у меня посвещение вместе с наставлениями от ЕЛО РЕМПОЧЕ так что по поводу доморощенного рано вам делать выводы

----------


## Нико

> если вы буддист то наверное знаете уважаемый что чтобы заниматься тантрой или спецефической йогой нужно посвещение у меня посвещение вместе с наставлениями от ЕЛО РЕМПОЧЕ так что по поводу доморощенного рано вам делать выводы


Посвящения не помогают при вреде от духов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> если вы буддист то наверное знаете уважаемый что чтобы заниматься тантрой или спецефической йогой нужно посвещение у меня посвещение вместе с наставлениями от ЕЛО РЕМПОЧЕ так что по поводу доморощенного рано вам делать выводы


С этими вещами тоже не всё так однозначно.
Кстати запятые или точки иногда ставить было бы неплохо. А то только догадываться можно - что хотели написать.

----------

Aion (02.07.2014), Андрейевгеньевич (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не так всё просто, Пема. Я как пострадавшая говорю. Некоторые вещи лечатся только ритуалами, ничем больше, ни ромашками, ни пробежками. Например, гадала про энное количество человек, у которых болезнь обездвиживания. Лама сказал: "Рыбачили, что ли?" Я их спрашиваю, да, все рыбачили. И элементарно: вред от нагов. Но эти люди почему-то не послушались, и лечатся тут месяцами тибетскими лекарствами и иглоукалыванием, что им просто не помогает. Да.


После того, как прочитала Мачиг Лабдрон, я со своими демонами дружу :Smilie:  Более того, - они со мной одно целое, навроде домашних животных.....

----------


## Нико

> После того, как прочитала Мачиг Лабдрон, я со своими демонами дружу Более того, - они со мной одно целое, навроде домашних животных.....


Дружить легко, когда они не вредят

----------


## Айрат

> если вы буддист то наверное знаете уважаемый что чтобы заниматься тантрой или спецефической йогой нужно посвещение у меня посвещение вместе с наставлениями от ЕЛО РЕМПОЧЕ так что по поводу доморощенного рано вам делать выводы


Я так понимаю, это мне ответ был? 
И что за тантра такая, что вы не можете защитников на помощь призвать? Кого-нибудь из кродха-раджей, которые почти во всех тантрах есть. Или других защитников - Махакала, Симхамукха и т.д. Все они прекрасно справляются с негативными воздействиями.
По-моему, вы что-то не так в своей "тантре" делаете.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дружить легко, когда они не вредят


Если постоянно ум направлять на благое, то они не вредят. Как-то за последние годы понятие вреда и пользы несколько сместилось. Бывает парадокс - когда вредят, тем эффективнее практика..... :Smilie: 

Ну, надо, конечно, чтоб смертельно не заболеть, предел есть. В таком случае буду к тебе обращаться..... :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если постоянно ум направлять на благое, то они не вредят. Как-то за последние годы понятие вреда и пользы несколько сместилось. Бывает парадокс - когда вредят, тем эффективнее практика.....
> 
> Ну, надо, конечно, чтоб смертельно не заболеть, предел есть. В таком случае буду к тебе обращаться.....


Ничего подобного. Я была англелом, а гьялпо бурятским не понравилось, что мне подарили танку из одного монастыря. Чуть не загнулась.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ничего подобного. Я была англелом, а гьялпо бурятским не понравилось, что мне подарили танку из одного монастыря. Чуть не загнулась.


Какой там ангел, хотя с этим тезисом насчет тебя я согласна. Карма наша рулит и аффекты.

Пусть топикстартер идет к Ело Ринпоче.

----------


## Нико

> Какой там ангел, хотя с этим тезисом насчет тебя я согласна. Карма наша рулит и аффекты.
> 
> Пусть топикстартер идет к Ело Ринпоче.


Пусть идёт, но ещё пару недель я пока тут есть).

----------


## Андрейевгеньевич

я так понял уважаемый что вы не мастер ,и не вам судить что правильно а что нет 'как наставляли так и делаю уверен что учения Достопочтимого ЕШЕ ЛОДОЙ РИМПОЧЕ ПРАВЕЛЬНЕЕ ВСЯКИХ ВАШИХ ДОВОДОВ а насчет каво призвать ,я сам разберусь это мое личное дело ,здесь уважаемый дело в уровне энергии у меня пока гдето нехватает и все, буду над этом работать.

----------


## Нико

> я так понял уважаемый что вы не мастер ,и не вам судить что правильно а что нет 'как наставляли так и делаю уверен что учения Достопочтимого ЕШЕ ЛОДОЙ РИМПОЧЕ ПРАВЕЛЬНЕЕ ВСЯКИХ ВАШИХ ДОВОДОВ а насчет каво призвать ,я сам разберусь это мое личное дело ,здесь уважаемый дело в уровне энергии у меня пока гдето нехватает и все, буду над этом работать.


Здесь вопрос не в уровне энергии, как бы вам того ни хотелось.

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, в том-то всё и дело. Есть куча людей, которым в таких случаях медикаменты не помогают. И даже врачи ничего определить не могут.


Важно подобрать верную дозировку, обычно считают количество препарата на 1 кг массы тела. Если имеет место вред от духов, нужно на них тоже рассчитать. Сколько весит среднестатистический гьялпо?

----------

Neroli (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Паня (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Важно подобрать верную дозировку, обычно считают количество препарата на 1 кг массы тела. Если имеет место вред от духов, нужно на них тоже рассчитать. Сколько весит среднестатистический гьялпо?


А хрен его знает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> я так понял уважаемый что вы не мастер ,и не вам судить что правильно а что нет 'как наставляли так и делаю уверен что учения Достопочтимого ЕШЕ ЛОДОЙ РИМПОЧЕ ПРАВЕЛЬНЕЕ ВСЯКИХ ВАШИХ ДОВОДОВ а насчет каво призвать ,я сам разберусь это мое личное дело ,здесь уважаемый дело в уровне энергии у меня пока гдето нехватает и все, буду над этом работать.


А еще не хватает знаков препинания. Ну тут уже на духов пенять не стоит. И на недостаток энергии. 
Хотя вам правильно посоветовали - обратитсья к защитникам.

*НО ЕСЛИ ВЫ СПРАШИВАЕТЕ, А ОТВЕТ ВАМ НЕ НУЖЕН, ВОЗНИКАЕТ ВОПРОС - КАКОГО ЛЕШЕГО ТОГДА СПРАШИВАТЬ?*

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.07.2014)

----------


## Айрат

> я так понял уважаемый что вы не мастер ,и не вам судить что правильно а что нет 'как наставляли так и делаю уверен что учения Достопочтимого ЕШЕ ЛОДОЙ РИМПОЧЕ ПРАВЕЛЬНЕЕ ВСЯКИХ ВАШИХ ДОВОДОВ а насчет каво призвать ,я сам разберусь это мое личное дело ,здесь уважаемый дело в уровне энергии у меня пока гдето нехватает и все, буду над этом работать.


Повышение уровня энергии, без очищения сознания, только усиливает омрачения. Человек сам себе становится "демоном". Итог, обычно, печален. Вплоть до летального исхода.
Ело Ринпоче наставляет правильно, но правильно ли Вы понимаете его наставления?

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, в том-то всё и дело. Есть куча людей, которым в таких случаях медикаменты не помогают. И даже врачи ничего определить не могут.


Наоборот, есть куча людей, которым медикаменты помогают. И есть незначительное число, кому по разным причинам не помогают. Но конечно же, лучше к ламе, тем более, что в Краснодарском крае огромный выбор хороших лам. И нет никакого риска, что топикстартер —это мнительный человек, всерьёз верящий в духов, который заработает себе в результате лишний невроз.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Наоборот, есть куча людей, которым медикаменты помогают. И есть незначительное число, кому по разным причинам не помогают. Но конечно же, лучше к ламе, тем более, что в Краснодарском крае огромный выбор хороших лам. И нет никакого риска, что топикстартер —это мнительный человек, всерьёз верящий в духов, который заработает себе в результате лишний невроз.


А что за огромный выбор хороших лам в Краснодарском крае? Кто?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а насчет каво призвать ,я сам разберусь это мое личное дело


Наверно надо не призывать буддийский форум тогда? :Smilie:

----------


## Андрейевгеньевич

там разговор шол о тантре и кого призыкать из божеств лично я с вами не разговаривал и не горю желанием ненужно лесть в чужие разговоры это некрасиво с вашей стороны уважаемая

----------


## Андрейевгеньевич

ответы разные бывают ,,,,,,,,,,,.. столько хватит,,,,,,

 .

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> там разговор шол о тантре и кого призыкать из божеств лично я с вами не разговаривал и не горю желанием ненужно лесть в чужие разговоры это некрасиво с вашей стороны уважаемая


Тогда не форуме не пишите, уважаемый - тут Вы обращаетесь ко всем участникам форума и каждый может высказать свое мнение. А о тантре он-лайн с незнакомыми людьми не принять разговаривать, это секретное учение, или Ело Ринпоче недостаточно осветил этот вопрос?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда не форуме не пишите, уважаемый - тут Вы обращаетесь ко всем участникам форума и каждый может высказать свое мнение. А о тантре он-лайн с незнакомыми людьми не принять разговаривать, это секретное учение, или Ело Ринпоче недостаточно осветил этот вопрос?


Пема. Успокойтесь. по сути человек не хочет слышать ответы на свой вопрос. Тут есть несколько вариантов того что с ходу можно посоветовать:
- так как есть признаки склонности к истерии, то лучше бы попить что-либо успокаивающее на ночь
- по той же причине надо еще раз перечитать мануалы и не слишком налегать на практику, поскольку тогда неврозы обострятся. Причем может быть и сильное обострение
- возможна ошибка в исполнении практики. Но человек считает себя умнее всех остальных и даже не будет считать что что-то делает не так. Это лечится тяжко. Но тогда будут и усиления неврозов и множество болезней. Такие случаи уже видел. Вплоть до психушки

А насчет духов и прочего - на мистику стал бы полагаться только тогда когда явные причины устранены. Но по стилю общения - они наличествуют. Так что скорее всего духи тут не особо причем. Но если есть ошибка в практике, то могут и защитники "подарок" сделать основательный

----------

Айрат (03.07.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема. Успокойтесь. по сути человек не хочет слышать ответы на свой вопрос.


Я очень спокойна. Но бесплезными делами вряд ли нужно заниматься. Я не совсем уверена, что человек вообще понимает написанное.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что за огромный выбор хороших лам в Краснодарском крае? Кто?


Ну, Вы топикстартеру посоветовали к ламе обратиться, а топикстартер из Краснодарского края, вот я и подумал, что вероятно, там полно лам.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, Вы топикстартеру посоветовали к ламе обратиться, а топикстартер из Краснодарского края, вот я и подумал, что вероятно, там полно лам.


Приезжают конечно, но чтобы полно - не наблюдаю вроде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Приезжают конечно, но чтобы полно - не наблюдаю вроде.


Человек уже написал, что разрешил проблему. Можно на этом и закончить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сходите к психотерапевту.


... пока силой не отвели ))))

----------

Neroli (04.07.2014), Карма Палджор (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> ... пока силой не отвели ))))


Силой уже к психиатру отведут.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Силой уже к психиатру отведут.


А к психотерапевту силой вести -- дурь бесплодная.

----------


## Нико

Я всегда говорю в таких случаях, что люди сами за себя решают.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наверно, ТС уже хорошо начал спать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ведь иногда так сладко предположить, что это ты не мяса на ночь поел или брюквы, а тебя замуровали демоны.....

----------


## Йен

Это муки безграмотности начали мучить ТС. Русский язык выучит и все пройдет )

----------

Карма Палджор (05.07.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Посвящения не помогают при вреде от духов.


Освобождение-то хоть помогает ? )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Освобождение-то хоть помогает ? )


особенно освобождение духов  :Smilie:

----------

